# 2004 Nissan 350z - Z1 Performance's Other Shop Car



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2007)

This is the second install in this car. The previous install consisted of:


Kenwood DDX7015 Headunit
McIntosh MC431 Amplifier
Focul Utopia 6.5 2-Way Components (Mids in the door, Tweets Custom Molded into the stock Kickpanels)
SEAS Lotus 10 inch subwoofer. The sub box is all MDF (no glass), and is ported.
Tsunami 5 farad cap
Dynamat Extreme throughout

Here are the pictures from the initial install.


















































The sound quality was not bad, but we knew there was definitely room for improvement.

So this time around we made some slight changes. The latest install consisted of these changes:


Replace the Kenwood DDX7015 with McIntosh MX406 headunit
Replace McIntosh MC431 with MCC406M amp
New seats! (took out the red Brides and replaced them with something ultra ultra rare!)
Custom alcantera work for certain key interior spots (more on this in pics to come)
McIntosh sub bass controller (in the coolest spot ever!)
Sirius tuner mounted in factory cubby (my car has no nav) with stealth mounted antennea
Drill out factory door speaker grilles and re-wrap in windsong
Ran new power/ground wires (now 4 gauge) from cap to amp

We retained the Focal Utopia fronts, and SEAS Lotus 10 inch sub.

On to the pictures, not the best but you get the idea...










































Our thoughts...



> Now, my system before sounded really nice. But this is on a whole other level! The changeover from passive to active crossovers is a completely different world. The entire stage went from somewhat low to being right at ear level...it really is an amazing transformation! Everything is just more "there". I'm really really pleased with how it turned out. Plus, with the speakers all getting twice the power they were before, the volume levels we can achieve without any interference is really staggering.


Here are some exterior shots that are a few months old. Obviously the major difference would be the seats are black and no longer red.










































and I'll end this off with a nice shot of the built NA motor this car is sporting...


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

bass knob is in the door?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> bass knob is in the door?


Yes, thats where the factory power side mirror controller is usually located. Since we swapped out the factory mirrors we figured that mounting the bass control knob in that spot would be ideal.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

nice...... just nice. I lorv the fact that the outside isn't flashy. Restraint in the best way possible. I like it!
Congrats and great work.


----------



## Bumpin'Buick (Nov 8, 2007)

Very nice, everything about it.

How much power is that motor making?


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

How did I miss this on my350z? Or was it posted there? Love that intake. We might have to talk.


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

Can you tell us more about the motor?


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Car looks even better in person!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Man you got some serious coinage in your car. It looks hot!
Oh yeah, neat system too 

I like the OS Datsun in the background of the motor shot too


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Caching$, Looks great! What is that NA motor making? I would like to know as well.


----------



## tommyd (Nov 7, 2007)

Beautiful. Nice car all together.


----------



## kiko (Feb 1, 2008)

nice car man !!

i always liked the ''Z'' nissan.

nice amp you got there bro


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks again for all the kind words. Here are the specs on the motor build...



> But first, a prologue
> 
> Hey all - as some guys here know, I've been doing an NA build on my own car for quite some time. It started about 2 years ago when I acquired a spare set of heads, and some Tomei cams. After much time spent with the flow bench, and a variety of other tools by my machinist, as well as assistance from some Japanese shops (notably MCR (Matchless Crowd Racing), and one of our suppliers in Japan, we had a set of heads completed. The original goal was to put those onto my stock block with a set of DC Sport headers that had been given to me, and see what could be done. Unfortunately, time was not something we had alot of, and the project got side tracked. While I did have some bolt ons done (netting 268 whp back in December 2005 when I did my UTEC install), I never quite got around to doing the headswap.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2007)

Here is a Video Clip of the car...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QMnVkpxuurM


----------



## PaPaBEAR (Jan 23, 2008)

wow. SWEET ride!


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

NA > ALL


----------

